# What probiotic would you recommend?



## srfrgrl (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,I realize this topic title has appeared several times before with the consensus that the correct probiotic treatment is found trial by error, so please excuse the redundancy, as this is my first time posting on this site. It's great to find a community of people with the same issue working to help each other out!! It seems there is no panacea, and the nature of the attacks wax and wane depending on sleep, exercise, stress, hormones, and how closely we adhere to a clean diet. It can wreak havoc on one's social life and sadly, the stress itself is can contribute to reinforcing feedback. And yes, I empathize with everyone who posts on here in a panic, looking for answers & relief. I am in my late 20's and have had IBS for 10 years or so, most likely secondary to a couple of abdominal surgeries (including removal of an intact appendix) and dietary sensitivities (gluten, dairy, alcohol, high fructose products, fatty meats-- smaller meals). Needless to say I have tried to meet IBS-A on all fronts; mind, body, spirit. **Yoga is wonderful, and because meditation has not been as successful over the years, am reading the book "Transforming Anxiety" to try incoporate the techniques proffered by Heartmath. **Having previously invested in several treatments to no avail (the regiment suggested in the book gut solutions-- only mild improvement, Ohhira's probiotics plus- temporary relief, Heather IBS acacia/fennel/peppermint-- worsened symptoms, bentyl or hyomax= terrible, benefiber supplements--worsened symptoms, peppermint oil no longer works) **Only recently, did I have my suspected surgical adhesions worked on osteopathically (think mechanical vagus nerve entrapment) & am hopeful.BACK TO THE TOPIC of INTEREST:1. Which is best? Do you get a die off reaction with all these products? VSL#3, Culturelle, Align, Digestive Aid, Probiotica --- with or without florastor 2. For VSL #3, tablets or packets?3. Does anyone recommended a specific regiment?QUESTIONS ASIDE:A. I have been resistant to taking an antidepressant or serotonin antagonist because I thought my issue more mechanical or a GI lining issues. However, the gut is thought to be a "primitive brain" with similar receptors & hormones and less insight. I am interested to know if fellow IBS sufferers can atest to the benefits of such treatments?B. Although I have informed close friends/family, I am still trying to refine my exit strategy when working. When one is experiencing an attack, I am curious how others excuse themselves from the situation gracefully?If you are still reading this, thank you!!!


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the digestive advantage IBS formula and the gas formulas.Digestive AdvantageI also take Zoloft for the stress and I also have panic attacks in some situations. I have been on the Zoloft for a couple of years and the Probiotics for a couple of month. I just started taking the gas formula so I am not sure how that is going to work yet. The other 2 have helped me a lot.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Ultimate Flora Critical Care and Florastor work Ok for me. VSL#3 was a waste of money for me.


----------



## srfrgrl (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for responding!


----------



## Corey2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just started to use TruNature Diegstive Probiotics 10B CFUs from costco.com. Cost is a fraction of the cost of advertised Brands and I have always liked the TruNature dietary supplements.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

srfrgrl said:


> Hello everyone,I realize this topic title has appeared several times before with the consensus that the correct probiotic treatment is found trial by error, so please excuse the redundancy, as this is my first time posting on this site. It's great to find a community of people with the same issue working to help each other out!! It seems there is no panacea, and the nature of the attacks wax and wane depending on sleep, exercise, stress, hormones, and how closely we adhere to a clean diet. It can wreak havoc on one's social life and sadly, the stress itself is can contribute to reinforcing feedback. And yes, I empathize with everyone who posts on here in a panic, looking for answers & relief. I am in my late 20's and have had IBS for 10 years or so, most likely secondary to a couple of abdominal surgeries (including removal of an intact appendix) and dietary sensitivities (gluten, dairy, alcohol, high fructose products, fatty meats-- smaller meals). Needless to say I have tried to meet IBS-A on all fronts; mind, body, spirit. **Yoga is wonderful, and because meditation has not been as successful over the years, am reading the book "Transforming Anxiety" to try incoporate the techniques proffered by Heartmath. **Having previously invested in several treatments to no avail (the regiment suggested in the book gut solutions-- only mild improvement, Ohhira's probiotics plus- temporary relief, Heather IBS acacia/fennel/peppermint-- worsened symptoms, bentyl or hyomax= terrible, benefiber supplements--worsened symptoms, peppermint oil no longer works) **Only recently, did I have my suspected surgical adhesions worked on osteopathically (think mechanical vagus nerve entrapment) & am hopeful.BACK TO THE TOPIC of INTEREST:1. Which is best? Do you get a die off reaction with all these products? VSL#3, Culturelle, Align, Digestive Aid, Probiotica --- with or without florastor 2. For VSL #3, tablets or packets?3. Does anyone recommended a specific regiment?QUESTIONS ASIDE:A. I have been resistant to taking an antidepressant or serotonin antagonist because I thought my issue more mechanical or a GI lining issues. However, the gut is thought to be a "primitive brain" with similar receptors & hormones and less insight. I am interested to know if fellow IBS sufferers can atest to the benefits of such treatments?B. Although I have informed close friends/family, I am still trying to refine my exit strategy when working. When one is experiencing an attack, I am curious how others excuse themselves from the situation gracefully?If you are still reading this, thank you!!!


Digestive Advantage did nothing for me.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I have switched over to Align which was recommended to me by a friend who has severe gastrointestinal complaints - and I am hoping it works well for me too. Wish me luck!


----------

